# Once again at Ft. Pickens



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fished from 10-4 with some good luck... like other days bite has been better in early afternoon... caught a nice bull on cut off first bar, 2 Bonita and a large ray. Caught both Bonita right off shore with gold spoon... They were running in schools of three or four! Good day!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

nice catchES


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good job Flatsboy! Didn't take you long to get your bearings.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure why but the ads cover part of message. No problem viewing the pics.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Yah trying to put it all together! Pretty darn proud of the results so far! 

Pompano I still plan on stopping by someday when work gives me a break! Still not able to hook any pompano. Tried spots from Navarre to Pickens without one bite. Double dropper rigs with fleas and peeled shrimp. Fished rips and usually throw lines at various distances in the troughs. I guess they are running pretty thin right now... but it was fun sightfishn those bonito in the trough! Just like using topwater popper for yellowfin offshore if they are running bait!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

RonA said:


> Not sure why but the ads cover part of message. No problem viewing the pics.


 OK Opened the forum in Internet Explorer and it is fine but when this site is opened in FireFox the ads cover part of the entry and prevents me from reading the message. This seems to have only recently happened. I did update to the latest FireFox recently. Ron


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder y it will is doin that?


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

I fished out there Sunday from 8ish to noon, hooked up on a slot red and an 11.5 pompano on fleas from around on the soundside, let the doggone pomp go, was thinking 12 inches was keeper till I got home and double checked, grrr


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

mfbt said:


> nice catchES


 :yes::shifty::brows::thumbup:


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Ft. Pickens directions*

Can someone provide directions to the fishing spots on Ft. Pickens? I know it is somewhere off 98, but now sure exactly where. I'm new to the area and looking for some places to fish from shore. 

Thanks!


----------

